# Fiocchi steel shot reviews wanted!!



## rnelson5

I am looking to place an order for shells for duck season. I have been a die hard kent fan for a while but the price is up to $150 a case for my loads now so i am just poking around to see what else is out there. I know that you can get a case of fiocchi 3" #2s for 115 shipped. Drdarby on here told me he went through a few cases of them last year with no problem. He is the only person i know that has shot them though. Anyone else have a review?


----------



## emusmacker

I ordered a case of them last yr. My son and I shot them the whole waterfowl season.  No problems, and I will be ordering another case soon.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I've shot them with no problems. A tad dirty but nothing major.


----------



## rnelson5

Thanks fellas. I have been googling reviews as well and i think i am gonna order a case and shoot a few and if i like them i will order two more.


----------



## across the river

I've been through a couple of cases and never had any issues performance wise.  The "brass" will rust easier than other brands.  If you are going to hunt salt water or they get rained on even a little bit, they are going to rust quickly.   That is the only problem I've had with them.


----------



## rnelson5

Cheapest price i have found is $114 shipped for a case. Is that the cheapest yall ahvefound them?


----------



## florida boy

I noticed the brass swells more with them than any other shell. They are the only shells that my 870 has issues extracting


----------



## GSURugger

I've been shooting federal's for a few years now.  Same price and never had a problem.  In fact, ordered two cases at the end of June; Rogers SG had them for $99/case


----------



## king killer delete

GSURugger said:


> I've been shooting federal's for a few years now.  Same price and never had a problem.  In fact, ordered two cases at the end of June; Rogers SG had them for $99/case


How much shipping?


----------



## krazybronco2

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks fellas. I have been googling reviews as well and i think i am gonna order a case and shoot a few and if i like them i will order two more.



save the hulls i want them!


----------



## king killer delete

krazybronco2 said:


> save the hulls i want them!



Have you tried any 2&3/4 loads in steel?


----------



## krazybronco2

killer elite said:


> Have you tried any 2&3/4 loads in steel?



no im going to be reloading shells this year so looking at getting some fiocchi hulls for cheap and see how they pattern but have a cheddite hull reload that i really want to try 1 3/16oz steel at 1550fps sounds like murder on divers already have all the hard stuff to find (powder and primers ordered)


----------



## rnelson5

killer elite said:


> How much shipping?



They advertise free shipping on all waterfowl loads.


----------



## rnelson5

GSURugger said:


> I've been shooting federal's for a few years now.  Same price and never had a problem.  In fact, ordered two cases at the end of June; Rogers SG had them for $99/case



I bought five boxes of the federal in the blue box last year to try them out. While i didn't have any functional problems, i had problems with them shooting powder or something that burns like crazy in my eye!! I know it sounds crazyvbut i tried them in three different guns and even gave a box to a buddy who had the same experience.


----------



## Arrow3

I split a case of the 3 1/2 in#2 a few seasons back....No problems what so ever.


----------



## drdarby45

rnelson5 said:


> I bought five boxes of the federal in the blue box last year to try them out. While i didn't have any functional problems, i had problems with them shooting powder or something that burns like crazy in my eye!! I know it sounds crazyvbut i tried them in three different guns and even gave a box to a buddy who had the same experience.



I remember the same thing happening last time I shot those


----------



## rnelson5

drdarby45 said:


> I remember the same thing happening last time I shot those



Ya at first I thought it was a gun problem, but after 2 other guns of mine and a buddies I gave up on them.


----------



## emusmacker

I had the same problem with the blue box feds.  They advertise at 119 a case and the Fiocchi are 114 a case.  Another reason I switched from Feds was a lot of the shells would appear not to have opened up all the way when shot.  The crimped ends would be bent inward or broken off.


----------



## creekrocket

killer elite said:


> How much shipping?



Shipping is free and they ship fast! I've ordered cases on Monday and headed out of town with shells in hand on Thursday for a hunt. They usually show in three days max for me.


----------



## king killer delete

creekrocket said:


> Shipping is free and they ship fast! I've ordered cases on Monday and headed out of town with shells in hand on Thursday for a hunt. They usually show in three days max for me.



When did you start shooting steel. I got some long line clips for you if you want to check the type I use.


----------



## Gofish206

Me and 4 other guys I hunt with have shot around 15 cases in the past 4 years and haven't had one issue. The shot inside is even and polished. We order them from rogerssporting good and get free shipping.


----------



## rnelson5

I ordered two cases of the Fiocchi to start with. Once they come in i will do a review on them.


----------



## ghadarits

If I shoot two cases of shells this season I'll have had my best season ever. I think I might have shot 10 boxes all of this past season and I considered it a good season overall.

I look forward to the review once you've had a chance to test them out. I did buy a box of 3" #4 to test pattern  in a new shogun I've acquired along with several other brands I already had on hand.


----------



## bristol_bound

Man...Alive... Two... Three... Fifteen cases... you guy kill some birds!


----------



## folded77

just ordered a case as well  cant beat the price
\


----------



## Phat Matt

?? whats the $ amount and what size.


----------



## rnelson5

Phat Matt said:


> ?? whats the $ amount and what size.


http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/ammunition/fiocchi-steel.html


----------

